# Does clutch need to go to the floor?



## ponyeater (Jul 8, 2006)

I just picked up my "06 with a six speed and love it! Now my question. Does it hurt to depress the clutch just enough to disengage it? It seems like I need to be so close to the steering wheel for my short legs to depress it all the way to the floor.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I always depress mine all the way to the floor. I've heard varying opinions on this, and it does seem like it varies from car to car. But with my GTO it seems like it gets touchy sometimes when the pedal is just a short distance from the floor if I try to shift it. I figure I'll play it safe and push it to the floor all the time.

I also have short legs, and do feel like my leg is stretched pretty far to get it to go all the way to the floor. This only bugs me though if I'm sitting there holding in the clutch, which doesn't happen too often as I generally idle in neutral.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

ponyeater said:


> I just picked up my "06 with a six speed and love it! Now my question. Does it hurt to depress the clutch just enough to disengage it? It seems like I need to be so close to the steering wheel for my short legs to depress it all the way to the floor.


Have you adjusted the telescoping steering wheel? Between this and the various seat adjustments, you should be able to fully engage the clutch without putting yourself too close to the wheel.

Bob


----------



## ponyeater (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, the wheel is all the way in, I push the clutch to about 1 inch of it bottoming on the floor now.


----------

